# انفرتر التحويل من احادي الطور الى ثلاثي الطور



## كهرومان (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام
ارجو من ذو الخبرة في المجال اعطائي فكرة عن سعر انفرتر يمكن من تشغيل محرك
ثلاثي الطور باستخدام مصدر احادي الطور مع العلم اني سألت عنه بس عايز اعرف
وين اجده وكم سعره


----------



## botea (7 أكتوبر 2010)

0 انفرتر التحويل من احادي الطور الى ثلاثي الطور
هل يوجد جديد لهذا الموضوع


----------



## الصخره2 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سعر انفرتر يمكن من تشغيل محرك
ثلاثي الطور باستخدام مصدر احادي الطو ومن قين اشترى


----------

